# Transformers, Roll out!!!



## snowkei (Dec 27, 2007)

haha, I rent the Transformers DVD today, and did this copy!lol

copy from this 'look' 







what I use

MAC e/s #carbon (with mixing medium)
Kelly e/s #bw203
MAC l/g #bow belle
ardell lashes #114






use Photoshop ones









it's not a hard look, only use 2 color... and I personally love the last one!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 27, 2007)

Snowkei, that is AWESOME.


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2007)

this is amazing!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 27, 2007)

neat!


----------



## greentwig (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice as always!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 27, 2007)

Amazing!!  I love how you didn't do your lips and kept them pretty!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow!  Cool look!


----------



## Briar (Dec 27, 2007)

Woah, cool!  That last pic is incredible!!!


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 27, 2007)

you are so creative wow thanks for posting


----------



## Chinay (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome as usual!


----------



## n_c (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Dec 27, 2007)

This is *STUNNING!* You are *PHENOMENAL!*
You are so talented!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow!  Incredible!


----------



## Gblue (Dec 27, 2007)

so cool! do an autobot next


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

So cool, I love the last one as well.


----------



## entipy (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome!!! I loved that movie, too.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Nicolah (Dec 27, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Nelly711 (Dec 27, 2007)

That is so awesome! I love it!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh wow. That is so cool!


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

you are ridiculously talented and creative. I love it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 27, 2007)

Amazing!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 27, 2007)

that is AWESOME!!!!! u are so amazing nd creative!!


----------



## fingie (Dec 27, 2007)

great job!


----------



## velvett21 (Dec 27, 2007)

That is wicked hot. Loooovveeee it!!!!!


----------



## The_N (Dec 27, 2007)

whoa! this is amazing!! the lashes really stand out in the last pic! great job!!


----------



## nikki (Dec 27, 2007)

You are so talented!!


----------



## mandragora (Dec 28, 2007)

Fantastic with a side of awesome sauce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 28, 2007)

OH MY GOD. I think you gave my boyfriend a heart attack. That is so insanely cool.


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 28, 2007)

oh wow, you are very talented


----------



## crazikiwi33 (Dec 28, 2007)

I love love love this <3
its so creative
nd I agree I love the last pic


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## pyxystixx (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG my husband would love this.  You did an awesome job!!!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 28, 2007)

That's badass!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 28, 2007)

AMAZING >>.I have to show my husband this ..he loves transformers lol ...he is gonna think you are the coolest and will probablly ask me why i don't do things like this to myself lol...


----------



## slvrlips (Dec 28, 2007)

Great Job 
You are so creative


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Snowkei You Are One Talented Sister And I Always Look Forward To Your Magnificent Make~up!


----------



## Jot (Dec 28, 2007)

simply amazing


----------



## xStefanie711 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow! Nice job. It looks amazing. My little cousin would have loved to wear this for halloween.


----------



## madamepink78 (Dec 28, 2007)

You are really talented!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Dec 28, 2007)

That's awesome! I love the photoshopped one, too. I love everything you do! Always so creative and out of the box.


----------



## black_crx (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing and sooo cool!! Very, very exact and good work!


----------



## mslips (Dec 28, 2007)

perfection


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW!! i love it


----------



## xlakatex (Dec 29, 2007)

that is awesome


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 29, 2007)

Dude this so awesome I am gonna copy it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gorgeous


----------



## pinky_lady (Dec 29, 2007)

my little boy just saw that and now wants me to do it -wouldnt look right going shopping with this though would i??? lol
amazing job !!!


----------



## Caffy (Dec 29, 2007)

Snowkei it so cool...that is my favourite movie ever!! but I see your a decepticon... lol


----------



## CallyBag (Jan 20, 2008)

this is so cool!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jan 20, 2008)

It's beautiful how you turn everything into makeup!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 20, 2008)

so creative!


----------



## damsel (Jan 20, 2008)

awesome, i love the transformers!


----------

